# ITV's Little England is back!



## ITVLittleEngland

The popular TV series Little England is returning to ITV1 in the UK for a second series - and once again we're looking for those brave British people who left everything behind to start a new life in the Dordogne.

We’d like to hear from Brits with interesting stories to tell about the trials and tribulations of uprooting themselves and their families to make the big leap across the channel and how they have immersed themselves in "la vie Française".

The series will follow British people living and working in the South West region of France and will reflect the wide variety of people who make the move, from old hands who’ve become part of the scenery to the new arrivals who are facing the daunting prospect of building their lives from scratch.

We'll be filming in the Dordogne during June and July 2012 and we're looking for Brits to feature in the new series. We’d particularly like to hear from you if you have an unusual job, are celebrating a big event, providing a uniquely British service or have an interesting story you’d like to tell.

Send an email to little dot england at itv dot com explaining a bit about you and your story, and your contact details or give us a ring on 0044 207 157 3736.


----------

